# Imprimer en Noir et Blanc



## Ulysses (13 Février 2010)

Bonjour.
Bon, j'ai fait des recherches sur le forum à partir des mots _imprimer, noir, _et _blanc, _et aussi _B & W _... et je n'ai pas trouvé solution à mon problème.
Voilà: j'ai un imac intel (core 2 duo) et une imprimante Canon Pixma ip 4200 qui refuse d'imprimer une photo en noir et blanc. Que ce soit depuis depuis Aperture ou iPhoto, par exemple, même si je vérifie bien que le menu "option couleurs" montre des crayons noirs et gris:






et non pas des crayons de couleurs:





et même si, comme le conseille la revue _Avosmac_, je coche bien l'option "Imprimer en niveaux de gris":





je ne parviens pas à obtenir *une impression noir et blanc*; mes photos sont comme colorisées en rose:




Pourtant, comme en témoignent les captures d'écran ci-dessus, j'ai les bons pilotes malgré Snow Leopard (je les ai désinstallés puis réinstallé deux fois, une fois via le site canon, une autre via la mise à jour de logiciels, j'ai même vérifié les fichiers CUPS avec Print Therapy...). Et, pourtant, j'ai des cartouches d'encre neuves (deux nettoyages, deux vérifications des buses...).
Bon, j'ai vraiment BESOIN de pouvoir imprimer des photos en noir et blanc, je n'ose croire que le nec plus ultra de l'informatique moderne (un mac) ne le permette plus...
Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide!


----------



## schwebb (13 Février 2010)

Hello,

Tu as testé ton imprimante avec une impression *vraiment* en noir et blanc?

Si elle fonctionne correctement, une solution de substitution provisoire pourrait être de transformer tes photos en noir et blanc avant de les imprimer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Si elle fonctionne correctement, une solution de substitution provisoire pourrait être de transformer tes photos en noir et blanc avant de les imprimer.



C'est plus qu'une solution de substitution : c'est la meilleure solution.


----------



## Ulysses (26 Février 2010)

Bonsoir et merci pour vos réponses.
Bien évidemment, les photos que j'essaye d'imprimer en noir et blanc, je les ai transformées en noir et blanc avant l'impression et, si je visualise un aperçu, elles apparaissent bien en noir et blanc.
C'est l'imprimante qui les imprime en rose.
J'ai pourtant vérifié, je le redis, et réinstallé, tous les pilotes adéquats sous Snow Leopard &#8212; c'est depuis l'installation de ce maudit système que j'ai des problèmes... d'imprimante... de plein écran (voir ici: http://forum.mac4ever.com/iphoto09-edition-en-plein-ecran-t44991.html) ... etc...
Bref, le problème vient peut-être du système qui a changé les choix d'équivalence des couleurs entre mon imac et ma ip4200, mais je ne vois pas lequel...
(apparemment ce monsieur semble avoir le même problème que moi: http://forum.telecharger.01net.com/...mante-voit-la-vie-en-rose-172/messages-1.html )


----------

